

Why Greeks Are Protesting Bailouts Designed To Help Them - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/10/why-greeks-are-protesting-bailouts-designed-to-help-them/246823/

======
Egregore
It was interesting to see the perspective from the Greeks point of view.

